
Get Programming with Go is now available in print - nathany
https://programminggo.com/
======
nathany
Get Programming with Go is a beginner's guide to the Go programming language
containing 32 quick lessons with plenty of fun exercises and silly gopher
illustrations.

It's now available in print, and my publisher has made it the deal of the day
today (September 19th, 2018). Get half off the ebook and print versions, with
international shipping available.

Deal of the Day: [https://yng.mn/dotd](https://yng.mn/dotd)

